# HAs any one heard of this?



## Bobby_hill (Nov 14, 2009)

hi,
i was wandering if you guys ever heard of a blood line that goes by the name of "zodiak" i was told by some one that's what there dog was, I'm doubtful, but the specimen was really nice so i thought I could ask.


----------



## Bobby_hill (Nov 14, 2009)

guess not, i reckon its nothing.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

There is no Zodiac Bloodline in the gamedog history. However there may have been a winner named Zodiac and some knucklehead tried to make it sound like a LINE. I found 4 Zodiacs listed on ADBA peds online.


----------

